# less expensive sportslegs alternative



## leon2982 (May 20, 2007)

It looks like the main ingredients are vitamin D, calcium lacate monohydrate & magnesium lacate dihydrate. Are there any less expensive alternatives? SportsLegs is close to .25 per capsule.


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

I googled the magnesium thing, this was extremely helpful:
http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview?id=416926
I was going to highlight some sections but you'd do well to read through it (i.e., sections about kidney problems and laxative properties of various flavors of magnesium supplement).

A search for the calcium thing turned up Carl Holmes' (inventor of sportlegs?) patent:
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/6699906.html
And here's the juicy bit:


> While not wishing to be bound by any particular theory, it is believed that administration of the lactic acid salt a significant time before the beginning of exercise achieves alkalinization of plasma and blood prior to the beginning of exercise, augmenting buffering capacity and thus extending the time before a mammal begins to sense pain from the accumulation of endogenous lactic acid produced during exertion. It also allows time for the lactate to circulate throughout the body and be absorbed by the muscles where it is most likely to be effective. Build-up of lactic acid has been proposed as a cause of muscle discomfort or burn, and metabolism of lactate to glucose by the muscles may reduce acidity levels in the muscles.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Without Googling and thinking back to my pharmacy school days, calcium lactate and magnesium lactate are usually inactive ingredients in tablets and capsules.


----------



## bauerb (Jan 18, 2006)

well some people will tell you that bananas and milk will get you most of the way there...


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

Natural sources of magnesium:
http://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/magnesium.asp#h2
nice quote, also see FIG.1 of the link:


> In a study that compared four forms of magnesium preparations, results suggested lower bioavailability of magnesium oxide, with significantly higher and equal absorption and bioavailability of magnesium chloride and magnesium lactate


Natural sources of calcium:
http://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/calcium.asp#h3

That probably won't give you the overload of lactate though. It looks like sportlegs is trying to raise the pH of your blood so that when the lactic acid kicks in to reduce the pH, it has to move it further in order for you to feel the burn (which is actually acidosis, low blood pH?). So using made-up numbers, if your normal pH is 7.4 and the burn starts at 7.2, the sportlegs raises the pH to 7.6 before your workout. So it takes longer for the lactic acid buildup to cause you to reach "burn" levels. It looks like its still the same amount of lactic acid either way?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Call me a skeptic, but it's hard to believe that the FDA would allow something on the market that raises your blood pH.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

just use it sparingly - for races and some fast group rides/interval days to make sure your system can tolerate it.


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

spade2you said:


> Call me a skeptic, but it's hard to believe that the FDA would allow something on the market that raises your blood pH.


That was my interpretation from the above, "administration of the lactic acid salt ... achieves alkalinization of plasma and blood prior to the beginning of exercise" and alkalosis. But I'm an engineer not a physician.


----------



## kef3844 (May 30, 2008)

leon2982 said:


> It looks like the main ingredients are vitamin D, calcium lacate monohydrate & magnesium lacate dihydrate. Are there any less expensive alternatives? SportsLegs is close to .25 per capsule.


Train....hard work is free.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

black_box said:


> That was my interpretation from the above, "administration of the lactic acid salt ... achieves alkalinization of plasma and blood prior to the beginning of exercise" and alkalosis. But I'm an engineer not a physician.


I understand the theory, but it would be hard to prove that raising the pH would reduce lactic acid buildup without having other side effects. I've only seen acidosis in practice, so can't recall how the other condition plays out. 

Also, regarding the electrolytes in these supplements, the FDA also regulates these in a way that OTC supplements really only contain negligible amounts. A lot of times, they only contain about 1/10th of what's available by prescription. Every once in a while, I've thought about trying the full strength electrolyte meds, but I tend to feel alright so no real need.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 20, 2007)

spade2you said:


> I understand the theory, but it would be hard to prove that raising the pH would reduce lactic acid buildup without having other side effects. I've only seen acidosis in practice, so can't recall how the other condition plays out.
> 
> Also, regarding the electrolytes in these supplements, the FDA also regulates these in a way that OTC supplements really only contain negligible amounts. A lot of times, they only contain about 1/10th of what's available by prescription. Every once in a while, I've thought about trying the full strength electrolyte meds, but I tend to feel alright so no real need.


This reminds me of a favorite quote from my favorite chemistry professor regarding acids, bases, & buffers:

"A good example of a buffer is blood. If blood were not such a good buffer, every time you drank a glass of lemonade you would die."

From this quote I also inferred that he believed in reincarnation - but that is off topic. I wish I could convey his Indian accent over the internet. It is the combination of the accent & the inference of reincarnation that makes this my favorite quote. It was his flair for dramatic demonstrations & hyperbole that made him a favorite professor.

Aside from that, I use Sport Legs because it works. I only use it when I'm working out for more than 2 hours or I'm upping my distance or intensity significantly. The difference between not using it & using it is pretty dramatic for me. I not only avoid soreness, but my recovery is much faster with it.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

black_box said:


> I googled the magnesium thing, this was extremely helpful:
> http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview?id=416926
> I was going to highlight some sections but you'd do well to read through it (i.e., sections about kidney problems and laxative properties of various flavors of magnesium supplement).
> 
> ...


They gave him a patent based on that drivel? Man, things have changed. Back when I took a course on patents you couldn't patent anything based on anything less than demonstrable facts. i.e.- no perpetual motion machines. Today it sounds like that guy who did the talk show rounds with his PMM which he said worked by, "Converting linear magnetism into circular motion," might get his patent.


----------



## TFR (Oct 22, 2005)

per tablet (they recomment 1 tablet for ea. 50 lbs, 1/2 hour b4 exercise), it has:
Calcium, from calcium lactate pentahydrate, 136 mg/14% daily value
Vit D , from cholecalciferol, 68 IU/17%
Magnesium, magnesium Lactate Dihydrate, 68mg/17%
Lactase, from the above, 1115mg.
I have used it before hard rides or races, and find that I do not get as sore during, and especially after a race. Seems to actually do something, compared to other supplements I have tried.


----------

